# British citizen having Canadian baby



## BryanY (Oct 6, 2018)

Hi all. 

I’m currently trying to get my work visa for Canada. 

My girlfriend (Canadian) and I are having a baby which is due in February. I’m in Canada now on my visitor visa (I was only given 2 months by the immigration officer when entering the country) and need to be out of the country by Halloween. I was wondering if anyone knew the best way for us to live together here? 

I had applied for the IEC visa but have recently learned that the pool for this year has been closed and the 2019 pool reopens in November. 

Thanks!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You urgently need to apply for an axtensiom to your visitors visa accompanied with proof of your girlfriend’s pregnancy and her Canadian Citizenship. If that is granted she should apply for a spousal/common-law sponsorship.


----------



## BryanY (Oct 6, 2018)

For the commonlaw/spousal visa. Do you not need to have proof of living together for a year? We have been travelling for the past 2 years so w don’t have the proof.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes, you do have to live together for min one year but that doesn’t appear to be your most urgent problem. In approximately 23 days you need to leave Canada or run the risk of being deported, and that’s not a good thing. Ask to have your existing visa extended to 12 months on the premise that you would like to be here upon the birth and in the months thereafter to help your girlfriend cope. If granted you can use the time to gather information to prove that you have been conjugal partners for at least 12 months. It also affords you the opportunity to apply for another IEC. BTW, how far along is her pregnancy?


----------



## BryanY (Oct 6, 2018)

We are 22weeks. The baby is due on Feb 10th. 
So if I extend my visitor visa, I can’t apply online now it’s too late. I would need to go to the states and come back and just ask for my extension at the border? 
Tell them the truth about what’s happening? 
When I first entered Canada we told them we were having a baby and I got 2 months. 

Should I be up front again and say that we need an extension for the common law visa? 

And I can apply for the IEC and the common law at the same time?


----------

